# Are NJ and NT the most dominant



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

Are these types the most dominant? I think INTJ would be dominant in the way they want things done, are independent and have a plan. Yet at the same time not wanting to be involved in sociol activities or lead if they don't need to. ENFJ tend to be dominate in a sociol way and give off coach leader vibes. ENTJ are dominant in a more pushy way. ENTP are thought to be dominant but not necessarily having a long game mentality all the time. While according to the fuctions FP should be more agreeable in general.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

I don't see why Ntuition would link with the need to dominate. Maybe in the style of the NJ: "let me guide you to the right way for I have seen the truth nobody else has". Idk, I don't care to associate with people like that.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

DOGSOUP said:


> I don't see why Ntuition would link with the need to dominate. Maybe in the style of the NJ: "let me guide you to the right way for I have seen the truth nobody else has". Idk, I don't care to associate with people like that.


I said dominant not need to dominate. You are very confused.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> I said dominant not need to dominate. You are very confused.


you are very INTJ


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

DOGSOUP said:


> you are very INTJ


Clearly, I put it on my profile. It doesn't change that dominant and wanting to dominate are two entirely different things.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> Clearly, I put it on my profile. It doesn't change that dominant and wanting to dominate are two entirely different things.


you used the word dominate, which is clearly why I got confused.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

I think most people fail at what they are trying to be, and this is a good example of that. Sorry!


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

DOGSOUP said:


> I think most people fail at what they are trying to be, and this is a good example of that. Sorry!


I edited to make it more clear. Apologies for the confusion. Also no one is trying to be anything. That was not the purpose. A dominant personality does not mean wanting to dominate everyone. Though you can be both. Dominant personality means in a room of random people who's going to lead, who's gonna follow and who's easiest to pursued. It's not about dominating people for it's own sake. Though that's what the perception of ENTJ is. That's domineering not Dominant.


----------



## FaeSoleil (9 mo ago)

I'm not sure about FP being "most agreeable"... ^^;

Ethical types are just usually more versed in the art of asking people to do things and making them think it was their idea. Who leads in a group is ultimately more down to the interaction of people and their personalities than... people's traits in a vacuum. Some groups, someone relatively logical and independent would probably take over easiest. Others, just the loudest, most extroverted person or the one best at making people feel good for following them.


----------



## lww23 (Mar 7, 2021)

What does "being dominant" mean here?
If you are referring to exerting influence on the world and others, that is E > I. 
In such cases, it can be EJs that are the most dominant compared to others.
EJs, with perhaps the exception of the ESFJ, can all be said as dominant. 
ESFJs tend to be less dominant because of the SF temperament, which makes them cooperative, harmony-seeking, caring, and nurturing. They help people rather than dominate them. 
ENFJs, can be demagogues and charismatic leaders, so many of them are influential and dominant.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> Are these types the most dominant? I think INTJ would be dominant in the way they want things done, are independent and have a plan. Yet at the same time not wanting to be involved in sociol activities or lead if they don't need to. ENFJ tend to be dominate in a sociol way and give off coach leader vibes. ENTJ are dominant in a more pushy way. ENTP are thought to be dominant but not necessarily having a long game mentality all the time. While according to the fuctions FP should be more agreeable in general.


Dominant as in domineering, or dominant as a percentage of population? Because SJs and SPs take ap a much larger piece of the pie than NFs or NTs.


















PersonalityMax - 100% Free Personality Tests [No Registration]


Free personality tests - 16 personalities, multi intelligence, learning styles, left and right brain. 20 pages of insights just about you.




personalitymax.com


----------



## lww23 (Mar 7, 2021)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> A dominant personality does not mean wanting to dominate everyone. Though you can be both. Dominant personality means in a room of random people who's going to lead, who's gonna follow and who's easiest to pursued. It's not about dominating people for it's own sake. Though that's what the perception of ENTJ is. That's domineering not Dominant.


I see your point here. 
Being dominant, in this sense, is related to being assertive, confident, and taking the initiative/leading. 
It is still E > I, and perhaps EJ > EP. 

Being domineering refers to "asserting one's will over another in an arrogant way". This is related to one's personal character perhaps and arrogance has nothing to do with types. 
Not all ENTJs are domineering. 

If you are talking about organizing, taking the initiative, setting agendas, getting things done, etc., these point to J > P. 
Perhaps Te > Fe > = Ti


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

lww23 said:


> What does "being dominant" mean here?
> If you are referring to exerting influence on the world and others, that is E > I.
> In such cases, it can be EJs that are the most dominant compared to others.
> EJs, with perhaps the exception of the ESFJ, can all be said as dominant.
> ...



The introverts are those who need the world to be an extension of themselves hence have the propensity to be invasive and dominating. Ofc in the mbti the Js usually have that attitude. 

----

That being said, the OP is asking for which type will be seen by others as being able to lead and I think this is a complex question as it takes more than type to determine. Being competent for example can inspire others to look up to you for direction and it doesn't require the drive to wanna dominate. It also depends on the specific situations and skills required.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

I mean INTJ migh be more dominant at chess but I'm the most dominant at being a silly goof.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

I don’t think FPs are very agreeable strictly speaking, Fi is very individualistic after all. I can see how they are perceived as agreeable due to being pretty adaptable in general, but they won’t budge if you push on something they care about.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

lww23 said:


> What does "being dominant" mean here?
> If you are referring to exerting influence on the world and others, that is E > I.
> In such cases, it can be EJs that are the most dominant compared to others.
> EJs, with perhaps the exception of the ESFJ, can all be said as dominant.
> ...


Example if you have three people in a room and no leader what person does something? One who gathers the group to solve it. One who follows what everyone else is doing. One who does everything by themselves but ultimately solves the problem. You could argue an INTJ is


Red Panda said:


> The introverts are those who need the world to be an extension of themselves hence have the propensity to be invasive and dominating. Ofc in the mbti the Js usually have that attitude.
> 
> ----
> 
> That being said, the OP is asking for which type will be seen by others as being able to lead and I think this is a complex question as it takes more than type to determine. Being competent for example can inspire others to look up to you for direction and it doesn't require the drive to wanna dominate. It also depends on the specific situations and skills required.


It not really anything to do with Skills. More mindset overall. 

Also that is why I said NJ and NT being the most dominant. Since that would combine planning, and action and NT is Thinking. 

In relation to type would equal 
Individuality, Leadership, Competence, Planning 

INTJ being more individualistic but also having a plan likely can lead but likely not as interested. However, if given a set of plans is going to have a way they think things should be done and harder to convince to drop that since its in the plan. 

ENFJ are J but Also F so might convince people to follow there plan but in a kind enough way where people are less likely to fight back. 

ENTJ are thought to be domineering and that would equal forcing others to follow them if they want to or not. 


Vs The FP types which are likely more agreeable as they dont have a strict planning J function and have an F type meaning they are more likely to deal with Social situations better. 

ENFP thought to be a dreamy manic pixie dream girl/Boy which from all the ones I met they fit this to a T. However, more likely to have a more go with the flow in general and more open to go with whatever activity is going on vs strictly saying "NO this is what we need to do" or "No this is what I am doing? Now leave me alone and go away". 


There is also situations where this becomes painfully apperent 

Situation 

There are 10 people and the one leader has left but the remianing people are passive/Who is the person to first do something? 

If say you have a Dominant who is also disinterested in leading possibly would think in this case an INTJ 

They might lead for the sake of fuctionality but likely not want to keep the title as they only care about the overall fuctioning of the situation. Which is a trait of Dominance and clearly more dominant than the other types but not really dominant by choice. Which equals a reluctant leader.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Omfg

You truly believe that NJs are the most dominant in presence? Like for real?

They are dominant often in success like Warren Buffet NTJ, or Oprah NFJ sure within their realm they are dominant.

I think the most domineering personalities I encounter are usually ESxJ. As far as people that impact the most of the environment by influence and impact.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Why do I get the sense though that the sorta earthy stoic dominance you speak of in an environment is probably none of the above and is in fact the STPs especially ISTPs


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

shameless said:


> Why do I get the sense though that the sorta earthy stoic dominance you speak of in an environment is probably none of the above and is in fact the STPs especially ISTPs


Far as this NT is concerned, why dominate when I can simply outsmart? Let others believe they are in charge all they want.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

STPs would be the ones to dunk my head in the toilet so I’m going to have to disagree on that one.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Far as this NT is concerned, why dominate when I can simply outsmart? Let others believe they are in charge all they want.


Hmm I thought I was talking to a self typed NJ about their statement on NJs being special.

I also thought it was a matter of dominant presence, not dominating. I made clear I thought those who usually dominate are ESxJs.

Neato frito burrito that you are very very smart though. Good job. So gracious and kind about it too. You sure do pop up rando for the lil guys with an underlined message to everyone else. Gee no one notices. So Smart.

Look at you peacock that smartness to lil ol ESTP. Why are you even encouraging OPs obvious bs by you using me as a scapegoat to encourage this. You are not stupid as you pointed out. I see through you!!!!!!!


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ImpossibleHunt said:


> STPs would be the ones to dunk my head in the toilet so I’m going to have to disagree on that one.


No probably not. 

Actually type and look at functions. Most the doppy tropes of that are often ESFx dudes. Just because they have muscles and are meatheads does not make them all STP.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I am sick of it being ok for this person to be a fucker and antagonize me passive aggressively even when I leave them alone. Anything I did wrong to this person I apologized for and then left them alone.

I should not have to deal with this punk like behavior from this guy. And his supposed ENTJ dog talking shit to all women who do not fawn for them on this fucken forum! Yeah everyone sees the misuse in authority. You use it to play fucken games with a few single moms.

If these guys are so briiliant and so successful and awesome than why do they need to shove it down peoples throats. Why are they here power tripping? Oh wait they gotta sometimes white knight some people to look decent. Yes so so so smart.

Seriously?

I know if I had this brilliant career, family, IQ, life, love etc blah blah as they always talk about I would not spend my free time here talking shit to random single moms every chance I got to feel big strong or smart.

Fuck

Takes such big strong smart men to constantly flex off the back of the forums single moms, and rando mental health crisis users. Sorry jump in and white knight to look decent again quick.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

shameless said:


> No probably not.
> 
> Actually type and look at functions. Most the doppy tropes of that are often ESFx dudes. Just because they have muscles and are meatheads does not make them all STP.


I think an ISTP wouldn't be giving anyone swirlies or be on the receiving end of one either. Also, the only people I've known to give anyone a swirly was an ENTJ with an ESTJ, and that was because a kid was constantly belittling them in front of a crowd and on occasion made the both of them look dumb in front of everyone. So they both decided the kid needed to learn that their actions have consequences and justified it that way.

I am not included in that story by the way, I was simply observing the entire thing as their witness.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

shameless said:


> No probably not.
> 
> Actually type and look at functions. Most the doppy tropes of that are often ESFx dudes. Just because they have muscles and are meatheads does not make them all STP.


It was a joke


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ImpossibleHunt said:


> It was a joke


I may be pissed by another person. Just ignore me. Sorry.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Probably just a misunderstanding on my part.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Also, to answer the thread title, SJs far outnumber NJs. NJs may be dominant in their respective field but in terms of actual dominance and maintaining it in perpetuity, SJs, especially STJs would be in a better position to dominate. HOWEVER, the ones I know who could very easily control everyone around them also already know that true power is not always having to exhibit it.

This has been a Scoobyscoob life lesson for the day.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

You guys (you know who you are) are worse than the redpillers at least we all know they clearly have incel syndrome. Why are you perpetuating the misogyny and encouraging the trolls?

Yeah I do know you are smarter? Maybe that is why I'd be perplexed and have a higher standard in my head. Even if ya'll do not like certain people. What the actual fuck.

Take it as a compliment if I am actually disappointed in your conduct. It means I actually had respect for either of you at least in the sense of conduct.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

shameless said:


> You guys (you know who you are) are worse than the redpillers at least we all know they clearly have incel syndrome. Why are you perpetuating the misogyny and encouraging the trolls?


Well you got mad at tanstaafl for no reason then said him and his ENTJ dog are picking on you, which is entirely imagined, by the way. You also called me his dog, which is also insulting because I consider him to be a colleague and friend, and I'm certainly no one's dog.



shameless said:


> Take it as a compliment if I am actually disappointed in your conduct. It means I actually had respect for either of you at least in the sense of conduct.


Self-victimized take. No one here is picking on you, and if you think so then maybe you should go outside more. I don't like mindgames and I'm only ever straightforward and direct and honest here. No one comes here to flex on anyone. We're just talking and socializing in some pretty sucky just post-COVID times.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Confusing thread is confusing.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Self-victimized take. No one here is picking on you, and if you think so then maybe you should go outside more. I don't like mindgames and I'm only ever straightforward and direct and honest here. No one comes here to flex on anyone. We're just talking and socializing in some pretty sucky just post-COVID times.


I do not think you come on here with a sole agenda or an agenda to pick on me. And my point was not just about myself. I assure you I never thought my self importance to be so high that you came on here for me. And that was not the point.

I think that your words have more power than most on influencing other users. And the tone you set. And I think some of the comments and behavior encourages trolling, and some unnecessary misogyny


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

shameless said:


> I do not think you come on here with a sole agenda or an agenda to pick on me. And my point was not just about myself. I assure you I never thought my self importance to be so high that you came on here for me. And that was not the point.
> 
> I think that your words have more power than on influencing other users. And the tone you set. And I think some of the comments and behavior encourages trolling, and some unnecessary misogyny


I'll tell you exactly why I'm here: To let some important-to-me people know what I'm thinking and are up to. Also to socialize, maybe gain some new insight or perspective or whatever else someone finds useful about an online forum. Otherwise it'd be much easier to go on Reddit and mostly talk about fluff all day.

Yeah, I know and it was earned. My views don't lead to misogyny or racism or any other negative -isn, some people when very mad at someone may say some things they don't really mean, but that doesn't mean they really meant what they said.

edit: added some more.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Yeah, I know and it was earned.


Was it fully earned though? 

You are a male with a strong composure, a good amount of intellect, listed as an ENTJ here. You stand for and represent a symbolism which many people find comfort in. Great. 

I am not talking about your views. I know you do not actively overtly promote misogyny or racism. 

I am saying when you say things like.... "Good go no one here likes you" to me. Or tell another single mom they are basically trash or garbage that you are indirectly inviting the misogynist trolls to throw more fire. You are inadvertently setting a tone. 

I bet I could come on here as an ENTJ male answer matter a fact, and probably earn respect from people who have no idea how much they are socially influenced.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

shameless said:


> Hmm I thought I was talking to a self typed NJ about their statement on NJs being special.
> 
> I also thought it was a matter of dominant presence, not dominating. I made clear I thought those who usually dominate are ESxJs.
> 
> ...


I'm guilty of "shooting from the hip," a little, but I'm not playing any mind games either. 

I think I must have misunderstood your post, I wasn't talking about you in particular, I'm simply saying I don't want the burden of having to be in charge when I can simply work under the surface or behind the scenes, get the same result, and not have to be stuck with all the boring paperwork. I don't feel a particularly strong urge to be an "Alpha." I don't need to dominate anyone or anything. 

Some of the smartest people I know are ESTPs. I believe I even told you once that ESTP/ENTPs make really good partners in crime. They feed off one another and have a blast.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm guilty of "shooting from the hip," a little, but I'm not playing any mind games either.
> 
> I think I must have misunderstood your post, I wasn't talking about you in particular, I'm simply saying I don't want the burden of having to be in charge when I can simply work under the surface or behind the scenes, get the same result, and not have to be stuck with all the boring paperwork. I don't feel a particularly strong urge to be an "Alpha." I don't need to dominate anyone or anything.
> 
> Some of the smartest people I know are ESTPs. I believe I even told you once that ESTP/ENTPs make really good partners in crime. They feed off one another and have a blast.


Yeah I probably should have asked you what you meant. 

I assumed you were being a jerk to me for no apparent reason. And I did not get why.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

@tanstaafl28 is a host here, pretty sure he doesn’t have bad intentions.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Scoobyscoob said:


> No one comes here to flex on anyone. We're just talking and socializing in some pretty sucky just post-COVID times.


I think everyone here got along better before Covid. As for the flexing maybe what I think is someone trying to flex is not them trying to flex. Maybe that is something I need to re evaluate.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

shameless said:


> Yeah I probably should have asked you what you meant.
> 
> I assumed you were being a jerk to me for no apparent reason. And I did not get why.


I've got zero interest in hurting anyone's feelings or pissing anyone off. Always willing to talk it out with anyone.

I just got over Covid. Glad I had all my shots and got the pills. It sucked.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

shameless said:


> Was it fully earned though?


Even if it wasn't, that's irrelevant.



shameless said:


> You are a male with a strong composure, a good amount of intellect, listed as an ENTJ here. You stand for and represent a symbolism which many people find comfort in. Great.






shameless said:


> I am not talking about your views. I know you do not actively overtly promote misogyny or racism.


So what does that supposed to mean? You think I practice misogyny and racism implicitly or unknowingly? I don't, and if you knew anything about me, then you'd think the exact opposite.



shameless said:


> I am saying when you say things like.... "Good go no one here likes you" to me. Or tell another single mom they are basically trash or garbage that you are indirectly inviting the misogynist trolls to throw more fire. You are inadvertently setting a tone.


Lack of understanding and knowledge. Also, who here has ever said single moms are basically trash or garbage? Also, instead of trying to tell people who they are, you could mind your own business, because it's starting to sound like you're starting to care too much about other peoples' lives. Which in other words, you're becoming nosey.



shameless said:


> I bet I could come on here as an ENTJ male answer matter a fact, and probably earn respect from people who have no idea how much they are socially influenced.


Unless you really are an ENTJ then no. Js tend to believe one another because so many other people act on bad faith if they think they'll benefit from believing their own bullshit.



shameless said:


> I think everyone here got along better before Covid. As for the flexing maybe what I think is someone trying to flex is not them trying to flex. Maybe that is something I need to re evaluate.


Ok.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

@Scoobyscoob 

I can tell you have another interpretation off of my words. Clearly I do on your words and delivery. 

I only called you his dog because anytime I have ever had conflict with or misunderstanding with him you suddenly have appeared. Today is a tad different as clearly I dropped that before ya appeared. But there have been other times you involved yourself in other peoples business. Hence why you were even called his dog.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

intranst said:


> @tanstaafl28 is a host here, pretty sure he doesn’t have bad intentions.


Maybe that is so.

I would not know. I do not claim to know him personally or have close contact with him. So I should not be expected to trust someone just because everyone else vouches for their character. I assure you I have had many people tell me how nice he is to them. I am aware he is a host. I am aware he is nice to many people. And I am aware he speaks up for some people here.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

shameless said:


> @Scoobyscoob
> 
> I can tell you have another interpretation off of my words. Clearly I do on your words and delivery.
> 
> I only called you his dog because anytime I have ever had conflict with or misunderstanding with him you suddenly have appeared.


Coincidental. Or maybe I just notice a thread better when I see either of you posting in it.



shameless said:


> Today is a tad different as clearly I dropped that before ya appeared. But there have been other times you involved yourself in other peoples business. Hence why you were even called his dog.


That "Creepy Guy" thread had me have high school on the mind today. Also, whatever brigading you think I'm doing is imagined or noticing something that isn't there. Also, some people may not mind the comparison but I don't like being called someone's dog, as that's clearly meant to be an insult.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Coincidental. Or maybe I just notice a thread better when I see either of you posting in it.
> 
> 
> 
> That "Creepy Guy" thread had me have high school on the mind today. Also, whatever brigading you think I'm doing is imagined or noticing something that isn't there. Also, some people may not mind the comparison but I don't like being called someone's dog, as that's clearly meant to be an insult.


Well I guess between 3 people telling me I need to re assess my perception I will think on this and how I am letting things come off impact what I think. I am not taking this misunderstanding lightly. I am going to think about it.

I am wondering if possibly it is a female ESTP thing on butting heads with male ExTs or ENTs? As far as perception. Obviously aside from my own faulty assumptions (I am accounting for personal perspective too not chalking all to type).

I actually bring that up because it is relevant to the thread.

I have been very candid I am not always the best understanding tone in written delivery with no voice, or physical demeanor to interpret. When you guys just say things I am baffled thinking wtf did they just brag about that to everyone when people are being vulnerable or candid. But I think you are saying it is a joke or light hearted sometimes. Anyways I do not get your guys' deliveries obviously.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Only in your dreams.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

jetser said:


> Only in your dreams.


Are you talking to op or chiming in. I cannot tell?


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

shameless said:


> Well I guess between 3 people telling me I need to re assess my perception I will think on this and how I am letting things come off impact what I think. I am not taking this misunderstanding lightly. I am going to think about it.


Okay, well then do that.



shameless said:


> I am wondering if possibly it is a female ESTP thing on butting heads with male ExTs or ENTs? As far as perception. Obviously aside from my own faulty assumptions (I am accounting for personal perspective too not chalking all to type).


I'm friends with a several female ESTPs and I think we may have had our disagreements but I don't think we've ever done anything akin to butting heads. With one of my female ESTP friends, we actually agree on a lot of things and she may have done some things I would not have to gain some influence around here (SoCal LA/OC area), but hey, sometimes you do what you have to and her husband was okay with it, so really, none of my business other than to be a friend and help her not just get taken advantage of.



shameless said:


> I actually bring that up because it is relevant to the thread.


I already said I'm not brigading or automatically picking sides unless it's something I happen to agree with.



shameless said:


> I have been very candid I am not always the best understanding tone in written delivery with no voice, or physical demeanor to interpret. When you guys just say things I am baffled thinking wtf did they just brag about that to everyone when people are being vulnerable or candid. But I think you are saying it is a joke or light hearted sometimes. Anyways I do not get your guys' deliveries obviously.


Maybe not get so offended if someone springboards on you? I would think the usual response would be to pitch ideas back toward one another, kind of like tossing a baseball between one another easily, and not something like trying to hit one another with the baseball and playing some dumb and incredibly dangerous game of dodgeball with a baseball.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Scoobyscoob said:


> I'm friends with a several female ESTPs and I think we may have had our disagreements but I don't think we've ever done anything akin to butting heads. With one of my female ESTP friends, we actually agree on a lot of things and she may have done some things I would not have to gain some influence around here (SoCal LA/OC area), but hey, sometimes you do what you have to and her husband was okay with it, so really, none of my business other than to be a friend and help her not just get taken advantage of.
> 
> Maybe not get so offended if someone springboards on you? I would think the usual response would be to pitch ideas back toward one another, kind of like tossing a baseball between one another easily, and not something like trying to hit one another with the baseball and playing some dumb and incredibly dangerous game of dodgeball with a baseball.


Ok I would assume that is in person contact? I.e. not in a text format trying to understand tone. Just saying. But good point. 

It is usually you two I get pissed at like I said because I looked at it as egging people on and abuse of power and was mistaking coincidence in timing as a gang of men. I clarified that so you would understand how I perceived it. I understand you clarified it now. 

But yes noted I will work on that moving forward. Agreed.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Unless I’m 100% sure something was meant to have malicious intent, I tend to choose the perception that suggests otherwise. It’s been working pretty well, also helps to ignore ad hominem and just continue with whatever argument you’re engaged in.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

intranst said:


> Unless I’m 100% sure something was meant to have malicious intent, I tend to choose the perception that suggests otherwise. It’s been working pretty well, also helps to ignore ad hominem and just continue with whatever argument you’re engaged in.


Spoken like a true INFP lol


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Far as this NT is concerned, why dominate when I can simply outsmart? Let others believe they are in charge all they want.


It's not about dominating it's about being Dominant.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

shameless said:


> Ok I would assume that is in person contact? I.e. not in a text format trying to understand tone. Just saying. But good point.


Yes. I'm not going to talk about it though because she doesn't want people knowing about that anymore.



shameless said:


> It is usually you two I get pissed at like I said because I looked at it as egging people on and abuse of power and was mistaking coincidence in timing as a gang of men. I clarified that so you would understand how I perceived it. I understand you clarified it now.


So you think there are frat boys on this forum or something? 😄 Do you think frat boys would get into something "nerdy" like MBTI? 😄



shameless said:


> But yes noted I will work on that moving forward. Agreed.


Okay. 👍


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

What a stupid question since dominating is an adjective of dominate. I think.

I know what you mean, but I find it hard to separate the two, in anything other than my imagination.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Any dom who also isn’t a sub is just no fun tbh.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

shameless said:


> Hmm I thought I was talking to a self typed NJ about their statement
> 
> I know what you mean, but I find it hard to separate the two, in anything other than my imagination.


Just because you can not separate them doesn't mean they are the same.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

intranst said:


> Any dom who also isn’t a sub is just no fun tbh.


Would this discussion make more sense if I used BDSM terms?


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> Would this discussion make more sense if I used BDSM terms?


I like the enthusiasm but probably better as is.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> Just because you can not separate them doesn't mean they are the same.


Dude you literally quoted two peoples sentences. 

Ms Aligned said the bottom part.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> It's not about dominating it's about being Dominant.


Alpha vs beta? I maintain that it isn't something ENTPs aspire to, but push comes to shove, they can stand up and intimidate with the big dogs should they want to.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Alpha vs beta? I maintain that it isn't something ENTPs aspire to, but push comes to shove, they can stand up and intimidate with the big dogs should they want to.


I think ENTPs would be especially loathe to have to pick between being an alpha or beta. That's a very Se-heavy self-assessment.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Alpha vs beta? I maintain that it isn't something ENTPs aspire to, but push comes to shove, they can stand up and intimidate with the big dogs should they want to.




Yeah this is what I mean

This just sounds like pushing back when I thought I was fine with you people. You and your dog have fun.

Seriously over it.

I tried to see another side thanks for showing this card

You do not intimidate me, nor do any homies. Not going to call anyone dog again as that was already stressed to be disrespectful. Ya sure as hell know how to make me think wtf and why. Thought things were peaceful at least. And I tried to rethink somethings.

You want to keep acting innocent fine. It was clearly a play at words and with words I used. Even after I tried to rectify things. Go ahead and act coy.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

shameless said:


> This just sounds like pushing back when I thought I was fine with you people. You and your dog have fun.


Call me that again and I'm going to report you.



shameless said:


> Seriously over it.
> 
> I tried to see another side thanks for showing this card
> 
> ...


Well, the fact that we're saying stuff here as a card to be played in the future, might be the problem. You only end up taking things and turning something into a terrible card and possibly hand to play. You're only going to get less than nothing if you keep taking 3-Dimensional people with perspectives you haven't considered and turning them into 2-Dimensional cards.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Call me that again and I'm going to report you.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the fact that we're saying stuff here as a card to be played in the future, might be the problem. You only end up taking things and turning something into a terrible card and possibly hand to play. You're only going to get less than nothing if you keep taking 3-Dimensional people with perspectives you haven't considered and turning them into 2-Dimensional cards.


Did I quote you? I thought you and I were fine and talked things out. I was quoting HIM. 

And don't misquote me. I prefaced at the end I was not calling you that. I was quoting Tans and you know that. Go ahead and report me. The mods know how you have spoke to and treat people too. 

Tans this is the kinda crew you encourage and I stand by this is the atmosphere being promoted.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

shameless said:


> Yeah this is what I mean
> 
> This just sounds like pushing back when I thought I was fine with you people. You and your dog have fun.
> 
> ...


Here I thought we cleared the air about this. It wasn't directed at you. It is a generalization. I don't like to lead, but I've been put in leadership positions and I can do it. It was about the domination the OP was talking about.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

shameless said:


> Did I quote you? I thought you and I were fine and talked things out. I was quoting HIM.
> 
> And don't misquote me. I prefaced at the end I was not calling you that. I was quoting Tans and you know that. Go ahead and report me. The mods know how you have spoke to and treat people too.
> 
> Tans this is the kinda crew you encourage and I stand by this is the atmosphere being promoted.


If you have a hard time being a straight shooter then just keep in mind what I said if you call me someone's dog again.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Scoobyscoob said:


> If you have a hard time being a straight shooter then just keep in mind what I said if you call me someone's dog again.


Stop threatening me. Just report me. And leave me alone.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

shameless said:


> Stop threatening me. Just report me. And leave me alone.


Just don't call me someone's dog again then I won't have to threaten to report you again. Simple, yeah?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Just don't call me someone's dog again then I won't have to threaten to report you again. Simple, yeah?


Again



shameless said:


> Did I quote you? I thought you and I were fine and talked things out. I was quoting HIM
> 
> And don't misquote me. I prefaced at the end I was not calling you that. I was quoting Tans and you know that. Go ahead and report me. The mods know how you have spoke to and treat people too.


I did not recall ya that. Read. He called ya that if anything.

But hey if the shoe fit.

Look how much all over this forum you jump on guarding him when I am speaking to him.

You seriously get as petty as to call yourself extra dimensional and report me over a label. Which I did not reuse since.

Is there a mod around who is not pals with scooby and going to allow him to harass me?

*I will come back and delete my posts later so the thread can go back to its main purpose before I was quoted and get cleaned up for my part in it. After I have a chance to crash and get sleep. Does not change what I think about posturing and grandstanding in passive aggressive ways by a few players. Just means there does not need to be a public fight about it up permanent.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

shameless said:


> Again


Well the next time you do it, I'm just going to report you. I was talking about if you keep calling me that afterward. This forum still gives out separation agreements in which case I'd also have to put you on my ignore list, which sadly already has one person on it.


----------



## Summer70 (Feb 27, 2021)

(Note: I didn't follow the whole thread before posting this, I totally broke the mood didn't I.)

I like to see this subject of personality dominance as a paper-scissors-rock game where SJ beats SP -- SP beats NT -- NT beats NF -- and NF beats SJ (My statements are actually false, no need to seriously debate about them, *please*.). In a more serious tone, every personality types tend to shine in some areas, and leadership tend to switch as situations evolve. So "no", I don't find NT and NJs as most dominant, sorry.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

It is pointless trying to derive generalizations from personal fantasies about types.
This question is a good example of that. As if "planning" or "independence" is somehow a special feature of INTJs, or "outsmarting" for ENTP.

To me "being dominant" just means being able to assert your own will. It is something universally beneficial to everyone and there is more than one way to do that.
If someone prefers to be submissive, then that is their own personal kink, not the consequence of them being Fi dom or whatever.


----------



## Rihanna (Nov 30, 2020)

I'd guess ExxJs


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> Example if you have three people in a room and no leader what person does something? One who gathers the group to solve it. One who follows what everyone else is doing. One who does everything by themselves but ultimately solves the problem. You could argue an INTJ is
> 
> 
> It not really anything to do with Skills. More mindset overall.
> ...


you are talking about 2 things in this thread

1) one's willingness as well as other personality traits that makes them want to lead

2) other peoples' willingness to follow someone based on that person's vibe, skills, competency etc

one can have the 1st but not the 2nd and thus people will not wanna follow them despite whatever they may think they are able to do
one can have the 2nd without the 1st, so people will look up to them to lead because they are perceived as capable but not necessarily want to take that role

I'm ENFP and very often I'm asked by people to lead simply because I'm capable in whatever skill the situation requires, even though I don't want to manage people or have that responsibility.
So it's hard to say if overall one type is truly the most dominant and also I think it can be situational and an agreement that takes place in that group a specific goal. If we go by willingness, then sure NTJs are probably more willing than NTPs, but out of all types I think it varies and probably SJs want that role even more so.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Red Panda said:


> I'm ENFP and very often I'm asked by people to lead simply because I'm capable in whatever skill the situation requires, even though I don't want to manage people or have that responsibility.
> So it's hard to say if overall one type is truly the most dominant and also I think it can be situational and an agreement that takes place in that group a specific goal. If we go by willingness, then sure NTJs are probably more willing than NTPs, but out of all types I think it varies and probably SJs want that role even more so.


Usually most of the ENFPs I know of are dominant. Not to be mistaken for domineering though. They just have a strong presence socially that is subdued. I rank ENFP up there in having a dominant presence when they care to be serious. Or sometimes even when they are lighthearted.


----------



## ShushFox (3 mo ago)

thedazzlingdexter said:


> Are these types the most dominant? I think INTJ would be dominant in the way they want things done, are independent and have a plan. Yet at the same time not wanting to be involved in sociol activities or lead if they don't need to. ENFJ tend to be dominate in a sociol way and give off coach leader vibes. ENTJ are dominant in a more pushy way. ENTP are thought to be dominant but not necessarily having a long game mentality all the time. While according to the fuctions FP should be more agreeable in general.


There's no correlation. Sensors are better at dominating the immediate and Ntuits are better at dominating the planned out. What you are really asking therefore is "does the long-term matter more than the immediate' to which I give a resounding YES, but most of my interaction is with present-minded, letter-of-the-law people who don't introspect on their choices and habits, and that leaves me dominated by them. 

In practice, Sensors rule our society, and the unconscious nature of Sensing is most practical socially, physically, and intellectually. It does zilch for making changes happen on the spot though, that is where in-twits have to come in and force their hand.

There is a very good reason Sensors are stereotyped as NPCs on 4chan and the like; because 'going to get along' is an attitude that accepts societal rot. And that is very much what relying on the initial reaction socially or sensually leads to. Intuition is "ugly" by societal standards, unless it is paired with sociopathic business-minded behaviour.

Because intuition often creates either a re-evaluation (NxJs) or doubts (NxPs) and this leads to change. This is going to break social cohesion many ways over. So people who are intuitive dominant and lean on using it, are going to come across as pushy and problem-causing for not just going with the flow or trying to overthink/overfeel things.

I naturally have to "shut out" my intuition in my day to day affairs because it is the part of me that generates conflict (along with thinking, but thinking can give in for its own safety and be a "silent rebel" instead of an outspoken one).

For example, my building management has bullshitted us into agreeing to a swipe-card system ,which is highly invasive, under justifications of gym equipment being stolen or broken. Yes, FOBs are better than cameras, but cameras are still an option, the door of the gym is poorly handled since it uses a different key than the rest of the building but looks like the same key, and FOBs are so much more expensive over time than the cost of that gym crap.

Intuitively, I can just sense this is all bullshit and we are being spied on. The sensory part of me (I use Si, not Se) is more willing to overlook it although there is still an internal immediate feeling something is wrong without any unconscious analyses.

There's also the presence of cops here somewhat often, the fact politicians are allowed to go door to door in our condominium unquestioned, and the pushy nature of the building management along with the short-sightedness of the board of directors made up of our neighbours. This is not hard evidence, but it all feels fishy and invasive. Even if it sounds paranoic.

But when I talk to the management about their key-and-lock issues, I never have the guts to point out my intuition and cause a conflict. The reasoning behind their choice (the one given to us) is based on Sensing - we have a problem, it needs a solution, here are the facts of the matter. But my Intuition side does not like any of this obvious reasoning and smells a rat.

So the N is "scared" but its reasoning is "right", and more "Confrontational/status quo changing".
S is "the force of conformity" here and "the power of proof-with-your-own-eyes" (A la Doubting Thomas).

Some Ns are less scaredy-cat pussycat than me so they will be 'dominate' and some Ss just go along with the status quo to not rock the boat like I do.


I am more willing to entertain this alternate idea, from my own understanding of the types, however flawed it is:

J is more dominate than P, EXCEPT that ExxP can outweigh IxxJ sometimes due to extroversion.
The way extroverts and introverts work to me is like sensors and intuitiors - extroverts are dominate socially but introverts are dominate in control. (Think temperaments - inclusion-control-affection)


----------



## ShushFox (3 mo ago)

One other point; I generally N as colder than S. If I want to share something lightly and without lingering, I prefer to tell a SF or ST over a NF or NT. Not saying Ss will care more necessarily but they will be less likely to go harsh on it or fault me on things.


----------



## thedazzlingdexter (12 mo ago)

Red Panda said:


> you are talking about 2 things in this thread
> 
> 1) one's willingness as well as other personality traits that makes them want to lead
> 
> ...


Yes that is the piont. I more putting it on a scale of dominance. As in dominant but low meaning can be uncooperative but can lead or make a plan. To very direct and pushing ones will. To the most passive "Is gonna do whatever everyone else is doing most of the time" as most passive. Than in the middle is able to convince others in a kind enough manner that people won't resist. Domineering people follow but everyone despises in most cases. Uncooperative is actually having valid points may outside others to follow them if viewed as competent or helpful. The kindness leading as in FJ is going to lead others by being likable enough and framing things in a way that doesn't make others resist. Than you have the passive will follow what's going on or generally try to stay as invisible as possible. I think this might apply to S as well but in some cases they might be a bit more rigid. So in a way pointing out which type is least passive.


----------



## jasjohnson (May 11, 2009)

I'm an INTP and I don't view myself as dominate. I readily prefer to do things according to my plan, but I have no desire to impose that plan on others. I'm almost indifferent if they think of me as 'the smart one' who knows how to solve a problem. If they don't agree or simply don't understand my plan, criteria, goal, etc. I'm happy to do it alone. To me, that's not dominance, but independence.


----------

